# Breeder gave me permission to share details



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The retiree who will be coming to live with us in a couple of weeks is from Phlick's Maltese. She is Nikki's Dam. Here's a link to her webpage: Chaos


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, she is gorgeous. How cool to have mommy and daughter, though they look just like twins. Congratulations and best wishes with her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Suzan -- that's wonderful. How truly great!!!! I'm sure that this will work out well for everyone -- human and fluff.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am SO SO excited for you and Nikki :chili: :chili: :chili: I wonder if they know they are mother and daughter ? I know dumbo question, but I wonder :blush: I am very happy for you..
All The Best!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They do look a lot alike! They're both absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is very pretty.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

She is so beautiful


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You my dear struck gold!!! She is absolutely stunning. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She is a beauty congratulations....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Isn't that neat? Nikki's dam! I am so excited for you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness is she ever gorgeous!! And how exciting to have mother and daughter!! Oh I have a very good feeling about this. Sooooo exciting!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, is that kismet or what?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Suzan, this is great news!!! Thanks for sharing it! Now I feel confident the two will get along just fine :aktion033:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is so cool!!!! She is just beautiful (as is Nikki)!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

She is a beauty!!:wub: I'm so happy for you. She is a lucky little girl to be placed in your home!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Suzan! I hope she brings you and Nikki lots of good times.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili:what a perfect match, by the way did I say how BEAUTIFUL she is:wub:I can't wait for you to add her to your family


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What is Chao's personality like? Was she named after her personality? Heehee!!! I'm so happy for you, Suzan!! I know you have been wanting another for a long time. How perfect is this going to be-- there's something so sweet about having the mother daughter pair in your family!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

princessre said:


> What is Chao's personality like? Was she named after her personality? Heehee!!! I'm so happy for you, Suzan!! I know you have been wanting another for a long time. How perfect is this going to be-- there's something so sweet about having the mother daughter pair in your family!! So exciting!!!!!!



Janet said she's a lot like Nikki, so we'll see. I haven't yet asked Janet for the story behind the name, lol. I have no plans to change it.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is awesome Suzan!! Congrats!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:
Now I know where Nikki gets her good looks from.
Best of luck with the new addition to your family.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW- she is beautiful, but of course she is Nikki's mom! I'm so excited for you. I wonder how they will get along and if they will realize who the other is. Have they met before (I mean besides when she was a puppy).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Johita said:


> WOW- she is beautiful, but of course she is Nikki's mom! I'm so excited for you. I wonder how they will get along and if they will realize who the other is. Have they met before (I mean besides when she was a puppy).


They haven't met (again) yet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how wonderful!!! I love it that you will have the Mother to Nikki!! I can't wait until you get her and post pics of the two of them!!! Congrats Suzan!!!:chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats. She's a beauty.:wub: Sure hope she & Nikki get along well. I'd love to have another retiree someday. Does Janet still have little Buttons? I'm in love with that little girl. She's got that sweet little face that I adore,reminds me of my Hannah.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! She is beautiful just like Nikki. It's great that you're going to have mother and daughter.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

momtoboo said:


> Congrats. She's a beauty.:wub: Sure hope she & Nikki get along well. I'd love to have another retiree someday. Does Janet still have little Buttons? I'm in love with that little girl. She's got that sweet little face that I adore,reminds me of my Hannah.



Yes, Janet still has Buttons.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Aw that is just too sweet! :wub: So neat that you are getting her mom. :aktion033: Really hope all works out great! Congrats!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations, suzan, i am so happy for you and bruce, nikki and chaos. i really hope they get along, but it sounds like they will if chaos is like nikki. i would never hesitate to get another retiree, our reina brings us nothing but joy and i wish the same for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

You are so LUCKY! What a beautiful girl. I wonder if they will know eachother when they meet? That is so neat and special to have them together once again.:aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW! That is incredible!
Nikki might think :"Here's my other Mother!"
And her Mom might think: "My long lost daughter!"
I think it is so wonderful.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! That's so nice to have both the daughter as well as the mother.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow!! Congratulations!!! She's beyond gorgeous! I cannot wait to hear all about her when you bring her home!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Chaos is absolutely precious. Those eyes are amazing!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

I'm so excited for you! Congrats to you and your family!!! :aktion033: What will sweet Nikki think of being reunited with her mama? :w00t: I can't wait to hear of their reunion! :dancing banana:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! she's gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wow*

Susan :w00t: WOW Chaos is absolutely beautiful... and how much fun to have mother-daughter. Janet is a great lady also! Jeanne


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, how cool is that! Congrats on the new addition to your family. She is quite the looker, very stunning!:wub: I am sure she will fit right in! I am really excited for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh I remember Chaos. When I met Janet at the Charleston show several years ago, she was showing Chaos. What a spunky, cute, adorable little girl. You are so lucky.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she really is precious !


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is awesome! Congratulations! How special to reunite the doggie family!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That _is_ neat...that'll be interesting to see if they know each other (Andrea... not a dumb question unless we are both dumb:w00t:lol)
Congratulations!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:chili::aktion033::heart: OMG SUSAN ! SHE IS just the sweetest girl ! You are so lucky....so so so cute !!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful girl. It's great to be able to keep it "All in the Family".


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She's a beauty...How lucky you are to have both mother and daughter.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What an amazing opportunity to be able to have both the mom & daughter at the same time.  I hope the adjustment period goes smooth for you all, which I'm sure it will. I can't wait to hear about their reaction toward one another, and make sure post a few pics!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:Flowers 2: Congratulations!!! I'll bet they remember each other...


----------

